# New Addition! False Water Cobra.



## Sarin (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been wanting to get into this species for a while now. Finally got my hands on one. Really enjoying her so far!

She is a False Water Cobra. _(Hydrodynastes Gigas)
_
Named her Bermuda.  





























Enjoy!


----------



## dintony (Mar 1, 2012)

She's gold!! What a gorgeous snake!


----------



## Jande (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow... stunning. Looks mean! :twisted:


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cool looking snake


----------

